# Folksy FH-1000 wood lathe questions



## Etman (Jan 24, 2018)

Alright so I've been wanting to get a lathe, and I thought what better place to find one then on Craigslist. Within a few days I found a folksy FH-1000 lathe for $40. I could find absolutely nothing about it online, but it ran and that's all I thought I needed. I picked up the machine and it's not to shabby, needs some clean up but all and all runs well. So my question is, it's tailstock seems unusual because all it has is a threaded road with a live center and a bearing pressure for on the end and can't come off The issue is I can't use an other type of tailstock tools which seems like an issue! If anyone knows anything about this lathe or any way I can fit normal tailstock tools I'd love to hear some thought.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I barely understand what you're asking. I think you want to switch tailstock centers but can't because of no Morse taper? There are adapters and workarounds but my advice is put it back on Craigslist and buy something better. It's a cheaply built and badly designed lathe that will be an endless frustration. Or cut the bed off and make a dedicated disc sander.

http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you had asked questions on buying that Foksy FH1000 before buying would have recommended you not buy it. Craigslist and E-bay are full of old lathes definitely want to stay away from.

Other that drive center that comes with that lathe, faceplates, or optional scroll chuck not much can mount on the headstock, you are stuck with that flimsy tailstock and live center.

Price okay for that lathe and can do some basic turning on it but can be very frustrating for a new turner.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I would consider that a pretty good deal for what it is… certainly better than one of those tube type C-man lathes that you see pop up all the time for around $50. Don't sell it too short, as a lot can be done with just a little.

As for what can be mounted on it… let us know some more info. Is the spindle threaded? If so, what is the size/TPI. Does the headstock or tailstock have a taper? Maybe post a few pictures to give us a better idea of what you got. In the meantime though, throw some wood on there and start practicing! A spur drive in the headstock and a live center in the tailstock is all you need for a majority of stuff.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This the style lathe OP is asking about this easily found on Craigslist or E-bay today under different names.

https://www.4home.co.za/images/stories/virtuemart/product/ryobi-400w-wood-lathe-1000mm-(wl-140)4.jpg

His is an older model with motor visible.

https://www.hibid.com/lot/66821-72183-14626/folksy-model-fh1000-lathe-with-tools/

No morse taoer, many different spindle sizes & TPI, HP ratings. Grizzzly & Harbor Freight stopped selling this style years ago.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

In Canada Busy Bee still sells the same model for dirt cheap: https://www.busybeetools.com/products/lathe-wood-14in-x-40in-4spd-1-2hp-craftex-ct083.html
You could call them and ask about accessories.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You can find a lot of good deals on line if know what to look for. If just looking for a deal do some homework first. Better to look before you leap!

The OP didn't over pay for his lathe but even an inexpensive quality tool set will cost more than than his lathe. Yes, can still buy this style of lathe new for not much money, but if do any serious turning will soon be disapointed for several reasons already mentioned.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goplus-1-2-HP-4-Speed-40-Inch-Wood-Turning-Lathe-Machine-120v-14-x-40-New/272098531573?epid=16011374315&hash=item3f5a5618f5:g:ahIAAOSwLF1X4Mct

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Duty-Industrial-Table-Top-Electric-Multi-use-Wood-Lathe-Spin-Machine-Tool/361836944396?hash=item543f299c0c:g:fAYAAOSw9OFZEO9W

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Goplus-1-2-HP-4-Speed-40-Inch-Wood-Turning-Lathe-Machine-120v-14-x-40-New/272098531573?epid=16011374315&hash=item3f5a5618f5


----------

